
Show HN: FaceShield – Samuel L. Jackson says stop touching your face - marcinfv
https://www.quittouchingyourface.com/
======
marcinfv
Something I put together last weekend which my friends and family have been
using while working in front of their computers (yes, you can switch to other
sounds if Samuel L. Jackson shouting at you is too much ;))

Hope you find it useful!

